# Pics from MacHerps 3rd Show



## Hickson (Feb 18, 2007)

The Macarthur Herp Society's 3rd annual show is on NOW!!!!!

PCYC
95 Minto Rd, Minto (southwestern Sydney).

The show will close at 4pm, so still plenty of time.

We've had a big turnout and it's looking great!

APS is there - Administrator and Slateman







AFTCRA, Gabrielle Latta on the right





and AFTCRA have soem of their Mary River Turtles on display





Reptiles Australia Magazine is there





Extreme Pets







Hix


----------



## reece89 (Feb 18, 2007)

wish i could of been their


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 18, 2007)

pity i could not make it this year. Always next year


----------



## gaara (Feb 18, 2007)

Hix - I'm trying to get my washing done faster so I can rush down but there doesnt seem to be that many people there, get some crowd shots!


----------



## little_angel (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh well next year I'll have to take hubby and kids up!
Shame we couldn't get there this year!


----------



## cyclamen (Feb 18, 2007)

nice hix. but weres a pic of you 
mel


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 18, 2007)

My son youd have had the time of his life looking at the reptiles.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 18, 2007)

i wish i went


----------



## phoenix (Feb 18, 2007)

hey that looks really great....


----------



## tooben (Feb 18, 2007)

we want more photos please.


----------



## Hickson (Feb 18, 2007)

Some of the Crowd











Shane Scarf and Bob Withey are two of the many people selling reptiles - there are hundreds of herps for sale - mainly Bredls, Coastals, Macs, Blonde Macs, Stimsons and Childrens, but also some Central Beardies, black Soil Beardies, Blotchies, Blackheads and Womas.






You can also buy Rodent Cages





and books






and lots if other stuff.






Australian Reptile Park has a display






and some Star Tortoises






and a Rough Scale Python






APS's Pugsly is selling posters of some of his excellent photography


----------



## phoenix (Feb 18, 2007)

well done guys I am impressed....


----------



## Aslan (Feb 18, 2007)

There is a good crowd, just dropped my old man home and heading back down shortly with a mate or two - some great animals on show....

ARP have a Rough Scaled Python down there too...


----------



## Hickson (Feb 18, 2007)

This is the queue to get in when I left a short while ago... Pyror second from the left






Some of the animals on display - Scrubby





Jungle





Beardie





Boyds





Murray Darling





Woma







Hix


There's also lots of different monitors and a GTP in the show. Oh, and Sydney Wildlife has a stand.


----------



## nook171 (Feb 18, 2007)

any storr's monitors or snadfire ackies for sale there


----------



## Hickson (Feb 18, 2007)

Not that I saw, only some tristis for $250.

Well, I'm off back to the show. Might have some more pics later tonight.



Hix


----------



## Aslan (Feb 18, 2007)

Nope...only monitors I saw for sale were Black-headed Monitors (V.Tristis)...


----------



## inthegrass (Feb 18, 2007)

gaara said:


> Hix - I'm trying to get my washing done faster so I can rush down but there doesnt seem to be that many people there, get some crowd shots!



if you go there will be one more person there, possibly making a crowd. i live a bit to far away to make a visit, poor excuse i know.
cheers.


----------



## cma_369 (Feb 18, 2007)

A lady there said she's selling her female storrs after the show because it didnt get along with its sister. (Shes the one with the land mullets aswell)
also IMO a fair few of the retiles there looked stressed out from all the people walking past constantly and the tapping on the cages


----------



## RevDaniel (Feb 18, 2007)

amazing looking reptiles


----------



## paul4 (Feb 18, 2007)

Who owns that woma python?


----------



## mickousley (Feb 18, 2007)

i whent along the show was Great .but i did see kids picking up the small beardy cages and another had a gecko out ,great turn out while i was there .Mac herps have done a great Job also there was heap of avise for the Newbies which is awas a good thing
mick&sue


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 18, 2007)

I also turned up. Quite good. Finally saw a Chondro sitting on the enclosure floor for a change!! And finally saw a Rough Scaled python in the flesh!!

Made a few small purchases. Saw a couple of familiar faces. Purchased a few posters(Pugsly was kind enough to knock $5 off the Chondro poster!!).


----------



## freddy (Feb 18, 2007)

i turned up :lol: brought a baby bredli from glimmerman (<< and i spelt that right! )

thanks to pete for organising it, your a legend!:lol:


----------



## mickousley (Feb 18, 2007)

i also made a few purchases i bought one of Rays Cd an automatic dosing caculator for reptile parasites i was going to buy a tee shirt for save the mary river turtles but they looked pretty cheap one site hade rat cages very cheap $30 and another site $65
also Simon Watharow was there with back isues Of Australin reptiles for those that missed some and the new folders
mick


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Feb 18, 2007)

wow rough scaled pythons have a funny shaped head! or is that just me? lol


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 18, 2007)

Their heads look UNREAL. I want one!!! As i've said before....."They're the best python to come along since the Diamond".


----------



## hodges (Feb 18, 2007)

great pics , wish i went  , awell
cheers
brad


----------



## richard70au (Feb 18, 2007)

I went down to the show this morning, very good turn out.

Hats of to Macherps and all the people that gave their time to set up and provide the reptiles to look at. Some very nice reptiles on display and lots for sale also.

Very interested to know who won the best display ect, and the winner of the PSP.

Again, very good displays.
Well done.


----------



## Auzlizardking (Feb 18, 2007)

Was there many people selling enclosures?


----------



## mickousley (Feb 18, 2007)

i liked the srubby cages dont know who owns them but i voted for them
mick


----------



## mickousley (Feb 18, 2007)

www.snakebox.com.au had cages there for sale dont know the price but
Mick


----------



## grimbeny (Feb 18, 2007)

Overall, i thought it was awesome. Could everyone who took pics pls post them becaus i stupidly forgot my camera. Does anyone know who won the prizes?



Auzlizardking said:


> Was there many people selling enclosures?


 
I dont think there was anyone selling enclosures. There was two petshop type places that had the usual glass enclosures, but nothing that great.


----------



## Jason (Feb 18, 2007)

well today was th eworst day iv had in a while, only 30min away and i HAD to work. was thinking about the show alday and how badly i wanted to get there!!!


----------



## Aslan (Feb 18, 2007)

Auzlizardking said:


> Was there many people selling enclosures?


 
Nah, very few...

Extremepets had some behind their table they were selling and snakebox had the banner up under their enclosures (but they were being used to house two entrants)...


----------



## grimbeny (Feb 18, 2007)

Ah ok, I musnt have noticed. I was too busy looking at all the herps. How nice was the woma pictured earlier, and the Boyds.


----------



## Aslan (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah, nice Woma - pretty sure it was on of Shane's from Shane's Aussie Pythons...really nice markings...

I loved the RSP - awesome looking snake...and that Yellow Beardie was crazy, brilliant colouring...


----------



## grimbeny (Feb 18, 2007)

Yea i cant beleive the colour of that beardie, it looked plastic.


----------



## Aslan (Feb 18, 2007)

My old man used to keep Beardies years ago, but only your stock standard grey...he was blown away, think it sparked some interest in him getting back into it...like you said, the colour was unbelievable...

Was anyone else surprised that there was only the one Bredli on display?


----------



## grimbeny (Feb 18, 2007)

Yea, I was expecting more, I was also expecting some larger snakes, the largest one i saw was a jungle in the forsale corner.


----------



## mickousley (Feb 18, 2007)

who every owned that beardie should be pretty proud it looked fantastic


----------



## Aslan (Feb 18, 2007)

The BHP with the strange markings was a big snake, and the scrubbies were young but had some size about them (awesome looking too)...

No olives surprised me a bit - would have been nice to see a big Water Python too...


----------



## grimbeny (Feb 18, 2007)

Actually your right, that BHP was pretty big.


----------



## Veredus (Feb 18, 2007)

It was a great day, and I left with a gorgeous little Cape York hatchy from Shane at Shane's Aussie Pythons so Im pretty satisfied with the day.


----------



## stringbean (Feb 18, 2007)

hey freddy, how much did your bredli cost


----------



## mitchdiamond (Feb 18, 2007)

I got a Varanus Tristis it's fantastic.Thanks again Bigguy.


----------



## freddy (Feb 18, 2007)

stringbean said:


> hey freddy, how much did your bredli cost


$250. awesome looking little fella too! stoked about it, cant wait till i can get him home


----------



## mickousley (Feb 18, 2007)

i saw those tristis i was very tempted but i bought 2 heath monitors the other week so i had to hold back


----------



## gaara (Feb 18, 2007)

I was sorely tempted by many reptiles today - Did you guys see the lightly coloured Coastals? (Coming from me, the idea of buying a coastal should shock and amaze you. Be shocked and amazed!)


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm glad I went.. But I didn't see many APS people there..  Maybe not enough people were wearing name tags..
And I can't believe I missed you Hix!


----------



## zulu (Feb 18, 2007)

*re Pics*

Yes Mic it was so tempting alright,i got the landmullet that was there,very nice animal,bob whithey and his fr4iend had some great animals at reasonable prices.Man i was tempted to get another woma,daniel had some at 750 each and they were good animals M and Fs,just too much to list.The woma adult that was stunning is from Shanes aussie pythons Paul 4,ide say that jungle Hix photographed was a stand out ,worth going it was very good.A few pics,Hix,Simone,Bob Whithey.


----------



## Auzlizardking (Feb 18, 2007)

God if I wasn't angry before I am more so now - #@%* wood supply co


----------



## Hickson (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm just not photogenic, am I? It's very rare anyone can get a good photo of me - I either look asleep or stoned!

AS has been mentioned, that Woma did belong to Shane, and he had some of it's offspring for sale at his table.

Tatelina: can't believe I missed you too!

WE estimated between 1400 and 1600 people came in today. Not sure who won the prizes, I'm sure the subcommittee will post the winners later tonight.

Anthony Stimson and Simon Watherow both compared our show very favourably with last years VHS show. 

Some more pics shortly.



Hix


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 18, 2007)

cma_369 said:


> A lady there said she's selling her female storrs after the show because it didnt get along with its sister. (Shes the one with the land mullets aswell)
> also IMO a fair few of the retiles there looked stressed out from all the people walking past constantly and the tapping on the cages


 Yup, that was me, and i wanted to pull all of my animals out after an hour. My burns dragon is still not recovered and my Land Mullet has calmed down since getting home. The King Skink and Storr's settled down eventually. My Burns had me worried though.

Simone.


----------



## gaara (Feb 18, 2007)

Ahh I saw you, with your little King on your shoulder as you calmed him down when the day was over. Poor animals, so many children were going out of control today.


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 18, 2007)

I can't believe you put that disgusting pic of me on there Hix, i'm hungover as hell.

Simone.


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 18, 2007)

gaara, my skink collection would be complete if i had a Yakka Skink. My Land mullet is my baby girl too even though she has a bung tail.

Simone.


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 18, 2007)

paul4 said:


> Who owns that woma python?



Hhahahahaha shaneaussiepythons paul4.


Simone.


----------



## Hickson (Feb 18, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> I can't believe you put that disgusting pic of me on there Hix, i'm hungover as hell.
> 
> Simone.



That wasn't me, that was Zulu what posted it!!!!!



Hix


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 18, 2007)

Ooops sorry Hix, told you i'm hungover,

zulu, thats a shocker. i'll pose privately for you next time so i can get at least a half decent shot.

Simone.


----------



## Bryony (Feb 18, 2007)

AWWWW i was hung over as well!

Sooooooo hot in there! Had a good time tho 
Good to see so many youngens! Get 'em early i say!


----------



## wil (Feb 18, 2007)

was there any diamonds for sale there?
thanks wil


----------



## Hickson (Feb 18, 2007)

Bry, were you there too? I missed you aswell!!!!

Here's some more Pics:

We had two presentations during the day, one on turtles and the other on hygiene.










Some of the MacHerps team





Shane Scarf and one of his Womas





and more of his Womas - from that spectacular one pictured back on page 1.





Zulu, trying to conquer technology





Centralian Bluetongue





Western Bluetongue





Cunningham's Skink hatchling





Ridgetail Monitor (or Ackie) - animals were not taken out of their enclosures during the day, this one was photographed at the end of the day when the animal was being put back in it's bag.





Spotted Tree Monitor





Turtle Hatchlings for Sale





Macquarii hatchling





Gammon Ranges Carpet





Chondro





 

Hix


----------



## wil (Feb 18, 2007)

any diamond pics?


----------



## zulu (Feb 18, 2007)

*re Pics*

you won the camera dual Hix,excellent pics of some of the herps,thank god you can understand technology,i dont ,great to see so many familiar faces today,didnt see peter but he should be congratulated along with other Mac Herps members for organising a sucsessful event .


----------



## mitchdiamond (Feb 18, 2007)

Who's GTP was that?


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry mitch, i don't think you'll find too many people owning up to that one. LOL
Unfortunately it wasn't mine.

Simone.


----------



## Hickson (Feb 18, 2007)

No Diamond Pics, sorry.There were a couple of diamonds in the show, and Bob Withey had several hatchlings for sale. 



Hix


----------



## Snow1369 (Feb 18, 2007)

Very Nice, wish it were down here in melb.


----------



## dragons75 (Feb 18, 2007)

The pics just make not going worse.


----------



## zulu (Feb 18, 2007)

*re Pics*

How good was that woma from shanes,its the nicest specimen ive seen,besides simones lizards LOL Gathanfay was right ,chicky babes gets votes LOLz


----------



## redline (Feb 18, 2007)

Verynice guys. Keep up the good work.


----------



## FAY (Feb 18, 2007)

Fantastic show....very professional! 
Nice to meet up with people....and to meet a few more esp APS guys!
I wanted to take all the baby childrens species home.............Garth told me that if he sees me taking out my wallet to purchase some babies...I was walking home!!


----------



## zulu (Feb 18, 2007)

*re Pics*

Who won the various categories,and puplic vote.


----------



## grimbeny (Feb 18, 2007)

Yea i want to know too.


----------



## GreatSage (Feb 18, 2007)

Not wanting to repeat to many this is one of simones lil guys,
that came out well.

Great day guys, really enjoyed meeting everyone.

Nice photo of my jungle Hix might steel that if I may?


----------



## snakehunter (Feb 18, 2007)

Was a good day, bit smaller than I expected though. And come on no albinos??


----------



## Bryony (Feb 18, 2007)

loved pugsly's pics!

loved that close up of the eye....going to have to get a poster made up


----------



## Pythonpilot (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks to all the APS members who came to the show, I hope you enjoyed it.
The peoples choice award was one by the Awesome central bearded dragon owned by Troy martin. 
1st place Lizard was one by a Whites Monitor
Runner up Lizard was an Ackky Monitor
1st place snake was a Jungle
runner up was some Gammon range Pythons
1st place turtle was a Maquarie river turtle
runner up turtle was the Mary river turtles

More detailed information will be posted on the Macherps website shortly.
Thanks Pythonpilot


----------



## cma_369 (Feb 18, 2007)

That woma was a big stunner couldnt help looking at it agen and agen also loved the boyds dragon. I basically loved everything though:lol: that shingleback was a monster in my eyes aswell.

Couldnt help but feel sorry for the little reps though, when i saw the ackie in the bird farm tent it was shaking so badly but thats what you get for having it in mino (jokes no offence to mintoians here). Probly wouldve purchased that storrs off you simone if they wernt on class two and i had enough money 


Wouldve had a hard time choosing a snake if i hadnt have gone to shanes and picked one of his bredlis on the friday. I also wish i had class 2 and could afford a woma cause shane had some stunners.

I was also kinda disapointed that there was only 1 bredli no actuallly i think i saw 2, i wanted to see a massive one though:cry: 

And i want a mary river turtle badly now:shock: and am also a new member of mac herps .

But I thought the reptiles were supposed to stay with the seller to the end of the show though??? as listed in the protocol or was that scrapped??

Well it inspired one of my mates to get a snake and amazed my sister ( she loved the little turtles expecially) so it was a good day.

I was sweating like a pig in there though


----------



## Fester (Feb 18, 2007)

Snow1369 said:


> Very Nice, wish it were down here in melb.


 
One in Adelaide would be nice too!!


----------



## cma_369 (Feb 18, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> I'm glad I went.. But I didn't see many APS people there..  Maybe not enough people were wearing name tags..
> And I can't believe I missed you Hix!


 
I saw a couple guys and gals with name tags i didnt grab one myself though. Who wanted to know who i was anyway im only a punk kid:twisted: . I also didnt know that was the administrator at the table atleast i sed gday though .

The walk to and from mino station got killed me expecially after coming out of the sauna called a herp show:lol:

1 months free subscription here i come ( how cheap do i sound eh??)


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 18, 2007)

who won the playstation?????


----------



## Hickson (Feb 18, 2007)

GreatSage said:


> Nice photo of my jungle Hix might steel that if I may?



Be my guest. A great snake, very nice colours.

And as for the heat - there wasn't too much we could do about that. The show was originally gonna be held in March (a bit cooler), but it clashed with the Riverina event so it had to be brought forward.



Hix


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 18, 2007)

Peoples Choice was won by the Central Beardie. So who says you needed a Chodnro to win it. After all, most people that attebded were not herpers. Boyds was runner up.

Congrats to Great Sage on winning best Snake and PythonPilot on winning best turtle. I don't think Troy is a member here and he won everything else.

The PSP was won by some lady who doesn't answer her phone. Just a random.


----------



## gaara (Feb 18, 2007)

was a great show Peter, now you have plenty of time to organize an even BIGGER show next year. We'll have to FILM that one


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Feb 18, 2007)

How was the hygeine kept? Any concerns with OPMV? Not wanting to be flamed but just something that would play on my mind. Esp. with A RSP and GTP....


----------



## gaara (Feb 18, 2007)

hygiene was tight.


----------



## Hickson (Feb 18, 2007)

Adandiluvsmyreptiles said:


> How was the hygeine kept? Any concerns with OPMV? Not wanting to be flamed but just something that would play on my mind. Esp. with A RSP and GTP....



The Reptile Park would not have brought down the RSP if they had any concerns.

A vet inspected all the animals for the show when they came in. We sprayed all the enclosures with F10 and TOD. The animals were transfered from the bags ionto the enclosures and then sealed with little "Do Not Open" stickers. All entrants - and sellers - were advised that if thery took their animals out to show them off, they would be asked to leave and the animal would be removed from the competition.

The sellers had all their animals in see through containers. If any one REALLY wanted to take the animal out and inspect it prior to purchase, we had a separate room, down a corridor, with a footbath and F10 available for that purpose.



Hix


----------



## nightowl (Feb 19, 2007)

This is my first chance to post since returning from Minto yesterday and I would just like to say the show was awesome! I sat in that sauna from 9am (helping Puglsy) till about 3.30pm and always had something to go look at during the day. Heaps of nice hatchies for sale and great display animals aswell! Hygiene was excellent and the protocol was adhered to.

A big thank you to Puglsy for putting me up for the night, Peter for his hospitality, and it was great to meet Hugsta, Glimmerman, Gillsy, Brett, Simone, Scott, Slateman, Hix and anyone I may have forgotten!

Can't wait till next year!


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Feb 19, 2007)

Fester said:


> One in Adelaide would be nice too!!



the best we have got is the SAHG have a display at the pet expo at wayville on the march long weekend (10th 11th 12th)

i'll be there on the saturday morning.... still deciding whether to take anything or not.....


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 19, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> Yea, I was expecting more, I was also expecting some larger snakes, the largest one i saw was a jungle in the forsale corner.



You missed the huuuuuge woma then.


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 19, 2007)

dragons75 said:


> The pics just make not going worse.



Isk and his wife travelled down from the mountains...should have car pooled.


----------



## IsK67 (Feb 19, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> You missed the huuuuuge woma then.



The scrub python was respectable as well.

IsK


----------



## IsK67 (Feb 19, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> Isk and his wife travelled down from the mountains...should have car pooled.



Probably could have arranged something.

IsK


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 19, 2007)

cma_369 said:


> I saw a couple guys and gals with name tags i didnt grab one myself though. Who wanted to know who i was anyway im only a punk kid:twisted: . I also didnt know that was the administrator at the table atleast i sed gday though .
> 
> The walk to and from mino station got killed me expecially after coming out of the sauna called a herp show:lol:
> 
> 1 months free subscription here i come ( how cheap do i sound eh??)



Hahahaha I didn't know the admin either and I ended up chatting to them for ages cause I couldn't see anyone else to make new friends with..so you should have worn your name tag!
Egh.. we should have walked together! Nearly killed me too.


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 19, 2007)

IsK67 said:


> Probably could have arranged something.
> 
> IsK



Was good to meet you and put a name to a face!


----------



## gillsy (Feb 19, 2007)

What huge woma Tate, that was a BHP.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 19, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> Hahahaha I didn't know the admin either and I ended up chatting to them for ages cause I couldn't see anyone else to make new friends with..so you should have worn your name tag!
> Egh.. we should have walked together! Nearly killed me too.


 
I saw you but ran the other way


----------



## paul4 (Feb 19, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> Hhahahahaha shaneaussiepythons paul4.
> 
> 
> Simone.


I thought it was a bit weird looking anyway.....
Only joking , very nice but................
I Have something hidden up my sleave , dont worry about that Simone
You'll just have to wait and see with this coming seasons animals


----------



## IsK67 (Feb 19, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> Was good to meet you and put a name to a face!



Likewise. Good to see you're still willing to chat _after _we met 

IsK


----------



## hugsta (Feb 19, 2007)

Was a great day for sure, I was pretty busy all day catching up with people and doing other things. 
The organisers must be thanked for a great day, was really worth the time and effort taking the enclosures down and setting them up.
Hygene was strictly followed, I had to use the quarentine room a couple of times and it was well done. Only one person a time allowed in, anyone else had to wait outside until the animal was returned to its tub and left the room. Everything was then wiped down with F10.

Unfrtunately it was had to tell in the enclosure, but the scrubby on the right in that enclosure is about 9ft long, but beng tightly coiled in the bottom made it hard to tell. He certainly drew a crowd when I had to get him ino his bag thoughm everyone wanted blood......LOL


----------



## gaara (Feb 19, 2007)

I was hoping you were gonna sic boof onto a small child Daz, I was naturally left disapointed


----------



## hugsta (Feb 19, 2007)

LOL, me too........


----------



## Aslan (Feb 19, 2007)

I took my brother along and at one stage there was a little kid running riot, screaming and carrying on - my brother looked at me and said "Ya reckon that scrubby could take that kid?"

I sized it up for a little while - I reckon it MIGHT have taken him about 20mins of minimal effort....

....got me thinking


----------



## Bryony (Feb 19, 2007)

lol
Yeah there were a few kids that were running....and they kept running into me!
Got a couple in the head with my elbow another just ran straight into my leg.

Oh well
Feed the kiddies to the snakes next time?


----------



## gaara (Feb 19, 2007)

Bah you don't count, not waiting till I got there to say Hello, psh! You deserved every dirt-monkey child you got


----------



## Aslan (Feb 19, 2007)

I saw one little rat-kid run full pelt into the RSP display - had the thing rocking back and forth...

Perhaps next year we could have roaming officials, armed with whips, just lashing children back into line...


----------



## codeth (Feb 19, 2007)

looks like an awsome show


----------



## gaara (Feb 19, 2007)

Hah Aslan I'd love to see that - but the whippers would have to be dressed like Ancient Egyptian slave drivers, just to add extra sass to the whipping.


----------



## Aslan (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah, can't have enough sass...

Possibly would be more effective whipping the few irresponsible owners of the children who were around...


----------



## benson (Feb 19, 2007)

Aslan, I can't agree with you more. It IS the PARENTS who need the whipping!!!!


----------



## Bryony (Feb 19, 2007)

Have a HUGE snake on display with a sign - if you run you will be eaten....by ME


and sorry gaara, if you had msged me i could have stayed a bit longer and have met you 

Who was displaying the monitors? 
They were beautiful


----------



## Aslan (Feb 19, 2007)

Not sure whos they were but they were brilliant - definately sold me on a Mertens eventually...and probably some Ackies for the time being


----------



## Glimmerman (Feb 19, 2007)

I had a sensational day. It was a hectic day from opening. I could not believe the turn out. They had 1000+ people through the doors, so CONGRATULATIONS to the Organisers, Helpers, Sellers, Shop Displays and the people with the Displays and Animals. 
What a Weekend. Majority of the helpers / organisers & display members had not much more that 3 hours sleep over the weekend. It was an enormous effort all round.

I would also like to thank Tim at URS for those shirts. They are magic. Thanks heaps. His logo worked because a lot of people thought we all worked for him :lol: (people wearing the black polo's)

Anyway, I didn't get a chance to check out all the animals. I managed to have a good chat with Troy (owner of all those funky little monitors). I even managed to get a special little hatchy Central Beardie. There was a lot of very interested non herping people there, which can only be a plus for our hobby.I will definately be a participant again in the next one.

Well Done again guys. Thanks for the experience and to all who attended (incl APS members who said G'day whilst I was behing a table  :lol: )

I have added pics of Hugsta's Scrub just so those who think he wasn't very big. (One of 6 photo's I actually managed to take)


----------



## pugsly (Feb 19, 2007)

What a fantastic day, got a million pics Ill put up later as well.

A HUGE thanks to Peter and all the Mac Herps team for putting in so much hard work and organisation for the day. No complaints other than the HEAT!

ST I didn't have a clue that was you mate! Should have told me I would have thrown in one geeez! Glad you like em mate, there will be more to come bigger and better now I have the Rough Scale shot!

Day was brilliant though, and next year will be even better. Anyone else interested in posters pm me, I can mail them.

Steve


----------



## Glimmerman (Feb 19, 2007)

Between you and Night Owl I'm sure there are thousands of pics :lol: :lol: 

Speaking of which, did any one get pics of the hall prior to General Admission. I didn't get a chance to take any pics of the Display Rows or Sellers Tables etc.

Cheers


----------



## nightowl (Feb 19, 2007)

Glimmerman, I got some pics of the stalls just prior to opening and then more again at around 10.30. I'll post them this afternoon.

Cheers
Shane


----------



## hugsta (Feb 19, 2007)

Het pugs, make sure you send me some of the photos you took of my animals, I don't have any good ones......

Well said Glimmerman, a HUGE effort was put in by a lot of people and they should all get a pat on the back. Well done to all.

A fantastic day was had.


----------



## Bryony (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh huggy!
your so photogenic


----------



## Slateman (Feb 19, 2007)

Bryony said:


> lol
> Yeah there were a few kids that were running....and they kept running into me!
> Got a couple in the head with my elbow another just ran straight into my leg.
> 
> ...



My beautiful you will change your mind when you will get one your self. 
Kids are great. That is why I am running this site. Most of you are kids compare to my old soul.
Some people grow up so quickly that they forget how great the growing up time was.


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 19, 2007)

paul4 said:


> I thought it was a bit weird looking anyway.....
> Only joking , very nice but................
> I Have something hidden up my sleave , dont worry about that Simone
> You'll just have to wait and see with this coming seasons animals



At the rate i'm going i'll never see them.......when are you visiting next?????????????

Simone.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 19, 2007)

Slateman said:


> My beautiful you will change your mind when you will get one your self.
> Kids are great. That is why I am running this site. Most of you are kids compare to my old soul.
> Some people grow up so quickly that they forget how great the growing up time was.


 

Oh no, first I agree with Hix, now slateman. I must be getting old.

The show should cater FOR kids not discourage them. A lot of the people that came were parents who were new to herps. These parents werent buying herps for themselves (well some werent ), they were after a herp for their kids.


----------



## gaara (Feb 19, 2007)

You parents are all biased. Bah!


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 19, 2007)

dragons75 said:


> The pics just make not going worse.




I'll say!! Damn! Looks as if it was a great show.


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 19, 2007)

Bryony said:


> Oh huggy!
> your so photogenic



Hell yeah, he has my vote too Bryony.

Giddy Up Hugsta!

Simone.


----------



## xrushx (Feb 19, 2007)

the BHP was weird, never seen that colouration before. i was hoping for some new hides etc... only thing i bought was a aftcra magnet haha


----------



## Bryony (Feb 19, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> Hell yeah, he has my vote too Bryony.
> 
> Giddy Up Hugsta!
> 
> Simone.




oooow could this be the start of.....APS hot stud pic comp?


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 19, 2007)

CodeRed said:


> I saw you but ran the other way



What a wouse! 


gillsy said:


> What huge woma Tate, that was a BHP.


Oh... that's what I meant to say.. I just didn't see it's head.


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 19, 2007)

Aslan said:


> Yeah, can't have enough sass...
> 
> Possibly would be more effective whipping the few irresponsible owners of the children who were around...



Got to be careful with that....you never know who will enjoy that.


----------



## gaara (Feb 19, 2007)

lol tat im also bummed you werent there when i arrived


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah how annoying! I was looking forward to meeting heaps of fellow APS people! But seems I was being avoided.


----------



## pugsly (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey Daz, yeah mate once I get em off the camera Ill put a few up for ya, didnt get a heap.. bloody flash died after I took a million of Damians Port Mac lol..


----------



## JasonL (Feb 19, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> Yeah how annoying! I was looking forward to meeting heaps of fellow APS people! But seems I was being avoided.



We all came later, and those who went early were in disguise


----------



## brad (Feb 19, 2007)

does anyone know of a reptile show near adelaide?? i really woodv wanted to go to that 1 it looked like it wood b great fun.


----------



## serpenttongue (Feb 19, 2007)

pugsly said:


> ST I didn't have a clue that was you mate! Should have told me I would have thrown in one geeez! Glad you like em mate,


 
The posters are now on the wall, dude. I'm especially liking the headshot pic of the hatchling diamond!!


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Feb 19, 2007)

brad said:


> does anyone know of a reptile show near adelaide?? i really woodv wanted to go to that 1 it looked like it wood b great fun.



.......




MoreliaMatt said:


> the best we have got is the SAHG have a display at the pet expo at wayville on the march long weekend (10th 11th 12th)
> 
> i'll be there on the saturday morning.... still deciding whether to take anything or not.....


----------



## pugsly (Feb 19, 2007)

Ok.. 

Start with some photos of the crowds etc..


----------



## andrew (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow great show ,will be there next year...


----------



## pugsly (Feb 19, 2007)

OK, so I have photos of most of the animals, cant post them all! (But ill try)

Im just WAITING for the photoshopped jungle call. I assure you its not. Its just the globe it was under. I have another photo with flash that makes it look Black and White!

Heres a few to start then.

BHP was unreal. Beardy was absolutely stunning, (as were all of Troys animals).


----------



## pugsly (Feb 19, 2007)

Some Monitors.


----------



## falconboy (Feb 19, 2007)

pugsly said:


> Ok..
> 
> Start with some photos of the crowds etc..



That red head girl in the green dress is in nearly all the pics I've seen - she must have been there all day!!!


----------



## pugsly (Feb 19, 2007)

More again.


----------



## rumfreak (Feb 19, 2007)

can anyone please tell me do they have a show like that in Brisbane ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## pugsly (Feb 19, 2007)

Last pics.

Good to here ST, glad ya like em!


----------



## rumfreak (Feb 19, 2007)

can anyone please tell me do they have a show like that in Brisbane ?????????????????????????????????????????????????? ???????????????????????????


----------



## nightowl (Feb 19, 2007)

Puglsy we must have had the same inspiration for our pics lol ..... here is a couple of the animals....


----------



## pugsly (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice shots mate!

Ill put the Rough Scaled ones up in a sec, forgot about them lol


----------



## pugsly (Feb 19, 2007)

Rough Scaled pics


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 19, 2007)

I love the head on that Rough Scale Python, nice animal. Huuuuuuuuuge thanks to John Weigel for sending it down.

Simone.


----------



## nightowl (Feb 19, 2007)

great rsp shots mate, just awesome!


----------



## cruester (Feb 19, 2007)

hi all. firstly ,i just want to thank everyone who attended .it was a huge effort by the people who organised the show ,and they deserve a medal for there effort.as with anything that involves contolled chaos there were a few minor probs, mainly to do with cage security, but thats easily fixed for next time.it ended up being a very sleep deprived weeked for everyone who had animals on display , but im sure we all agree it was worth it. i would also like to thank everyone for there comments about my animals, its always nice hear what people think.anyway i had a huge day ,gregory kindly took a wade of cash of me and everyone was happy,what more could you want.and before anyone says it was rigged because a bearded dragon won peoples choice award,your right ,it was.i payed them all off . what a beautiful world we live in. Troy


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 19, 2007)

You wasted your money Troy paying people off....i really thought your Boyd's would be favourite- you wouldn't have had to pay me to vote for that one.

Simone.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Feb 19, 2007)

This show sounds just so awesome! It's so huge!

I would have love to have gone the photo's and descriptions look great!

Maybe next year move the show a little south and a little west... If you get close enough I might be able to come!


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 19, 2007)

Come on DragonKeeper, Nightowl made it out from Cowra!!! How far south and west are you?

Simone.


----------



## Bryony (Feb 19, 2007)

Any more pics


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Feb 19, 2007)

Yer I want some more pics too!
More pics of the bredlis! PLEASE 

And were there any olives there??


----------



## GreenWillow (Feb 19, 2007)

I think people would also like to see more pics of the mystery girl in the green dress


----------



## pugsly (Feb 19, 2007)

You were there Lily!? Did you come see me?!

I think Daz had the only Bredli there, and he hid all day haha, dont blame it..

Troy your display's were amazing, and Il be ringin you soon for a photo session with that wonderful collection!

Ive done enough pix! Someone else through em up!


----------



## Bryony (Feb 19, 2007)

*starts chanting*
We want pics, 
We want pics, 
We want pics, 
We want pics, 
We want pics, 
We want pics,


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Feb 19, 2007)

we want pics


----------



## GreenWillow (Feb 19, 2007)

pugsly said:


> You were there Lily!? Did you come see me?!


 
hehehe, nah, that isn't me, and I was not there. Someone just mentioned a girl in a green dress, and there are some nice back shots of her on page 5, and it was just too good an opportunity to let pass!!


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Feb 19, 2007)

I Want To See A Pic Of That Lovely Lady In The Green Dress!! :d:d


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Feb 19, 2007)

ohhh.. green willow you got me excited!!! hahaha


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 19, 2007)

Pretty sure the lovely girl in the green dress is actually DrOsteo's partner!

Simone.


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Feb 19, 2007)

So were there any olives???


----------



## GreenWillow (Feb 19, 2007)

Sorry to disappoint, Ashleigh. I'd be thrilled to have her beautiful red hair and that gorgeous green dress. She is stunning!


----------



## pugsly (Feb 19, 2007)

Well come on Lilly whats your excuse hey! 

Was a great day too miss!


No olives


----------



## GreenWillow (Feb 19, 2007)

Too hot! I would have expired if it really was as hot as everyone says.


----------



## Gregory (Feb 19, 2007)

cruester said:


> i had a huge day ,gregory kindly took a wade of cash of me and everyone was happy,



Was only a small wad Troy. I was after a bigger one but you piked out on me.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 19, 2007)

The girl in the green dress was DrOsteo's girlfriend.


----------



## falconboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Being a fellow red head, she must be a nice girl then.


----------



## snake351 (Feb 19, 2007)

i went to the show thought it was great someone asked was there enclosures for sale there was extreme pets had a big range on enclosure they had this great black 4ft that had a snake in it also they had white enclosures and a great range of products congrats to the people from extreme they must have went to alot of hard work as they make there own enclosures and at a great price I know I've got a couple


----------



## hugsta (Feb 20, 2007)

Bryony said:


> oooow could this be the start of.....APS hot stud pic comp?


 
Gee, thanks.....  :lol: 

I was able to put on best pose for that shot as well........ :lol:


----------



## FAY (Feb 20, 2007)

I am sorry.....but I reckon johnbowemonie is a better sort than that girl in the green dress!!!!


----------



## DrOsteo (Feb 20, 2007)

"That Girl in the Green Dress" is my partner........and thanks to all for their compliments......she's blushing.......LOL


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 20, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> Pretty sure the lovely girl in the green dress is actually DrOsteo's partner!
> 
> Simone.



Lovely indeed... Very nice young lady.


----------



## Rennie (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey, how did you sneak in that pic of me Hix? I'm the guy blocking half the shot of Gabrielle Latta giving her talk. :lol:


----------



## Kali7 (Feb 20, 2007)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Peoples Choice was won by the Central Beardie. So who says you needed a Chodnro to win it. After all, most people that attebded were not herpers. Boyds was runner up.
> 
> Congrats to Great Sage on winning best Snake and PythonPilot on winning best turtle. I don't think Troy is a member here and he won everything else.
> 
> The PSP was won by some lady who doesn't answer her phone. Just a random.




mmm...... I am very bad at answering my phone......  and I am about as random as you get!


----------



## pugsly (Feb 20, 2007)

PMSL Now your in trouble Pete!


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 20, 2007)

hahahahaha that won't bother him as you know pugsly, he enjoys being in trouble.

Simone.


----------



## Slateman (Feb 20, 2007)

Left from where I was sitting was gorgeous young girl in black Macarthur t/shirt. Minding mac.herps stall.
Wow I forgot her first name, started on S I think.


----------



## bulldogwoma (Feb 20, 2007)

hey huggy,id like to see you in that green dress ...........................


----------



## pugsly (Feb 20, 2007)

I Wouldn't!


----------



## IsK67 (Feb 20, 2007)

Me neither 

IsK


----------



## DragonKeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> Come on DragonKeeper, Nightowl made it out from Cowra!!! How far south and west are you?
> 
> Simone.



Well I'm in Mount Gambier, South East S.A :lol:


----------



## hugsta (Feb 20, 2007)

bulldogwoma said:


> hey huggy,id like to see you in that green dress ...........................


 
Thanks mate.......at least some people appreciate a rare beastly beauty like myself.......:shock:  :lol:


----------



## Bryony (Feb 20, 2007)

hugsta said:


> Thanks mate.......at least some people appreciate a rare beastly beauty like myself.......:shock:  :lol:


 
I appreciate you baby!


----------



## Hickson (Feb 20, 2007)

Word on the grapevine is that Sexlatina is looking for a green dress just like it.....



Hix


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 21, 2007)

DragonKeeper said:


> Well I'm in Mount Gambier, South East S.A :lol:



Is that any excuse??????????

LOL yeah i think that is a little too far south and west.

Simone.


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 21, 2007)

Slateman said:


> Left from where I was sitting was gorgeous young girl in black Macarthur t/shirt. Minding mac.herps stall.
> Wow I forgot her first name, started on S I think.



Oh shucks Slatey- i love seeing you too!

Simone


----------



## hugsta (Feb 21, 2007)

Bryony said:


> I appreciate you baby!


 
 :lol:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## gaara (Feb 21, 2007)

oh god you all need to get a room


----------



## benson (Feb 21, 2007)

BEASTLY BEAUTY!!!!!!!!
Is that what its called.

LOVED the photo's of you and the scrubby!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slateman (Feb 21, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> Oh shucks Slatey- i love seeing you too!
> 
> Simone



WOW how come I have this warm strange feeling. Somebody like me. Sooo unusual.
I buy you drink after next meeting Simone.


----------



## Slateman (Feb 21, 2007)

Hix said:


> Word on the grapevine is that Sexlatina is looking for a green dress just like it.....
> 
> 
> 
> Hix



Hixy I baned her for few weeks after this offensive joke in peters topic about show.
But I am going to open the wardrobe and ask her.....................................................................................................................................................................No she like purple and pink Hixy. feather as compliment to outfit. and titer undies.


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 21, 2007)

Slateman said:


> Hixy I baned her for few weeks after this offensive joke in peters topic about show.
> But I am going to open the wardrobe and ask her.....................................................................................................................................................................No she like purple and pink Hixy. feather as compliment to outfit. and titer undies.



So bizarre.....


----------



## Bryony (Feb 21, 2007)

Slateman said:


> No she like purple and pink Hixy. feather as compliment to outfit. and *titer *undies.



:?:?:|:|:shock::shock::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Go you good thing sexslatina!
You have my vote baby!


----------



## Slateman (Feb 21, 2007)

Bryony, she just told me that she like you also. She is so shy this girl.


----------



## chickenman (Feb 21, 2007)

yeah the show was great.
i was there all day saw pretty much every thing.
but there was only one picture with me in it...... and it was from behind =P, every other picture just missed me =P
but any way yeah it was an awsome show!!


----------

